# Boot from GRUB -> to log in screen 4:26 :|

## now112

Well I can just say that since I moved from windows -> gentoo on my laptop, I have experienced

nothing but good things so I finally decided to do the same on my PC but ... can it be posible that

it takes 4 minutes and 26 seconds to boot ??? (my IBM ThinkPax X41 boots in 20 seconds or less).

Hardware on my PC:

```
CPU*2:           Dual Intel Xeon-A, 3200 Mhz (Gallatin) 1M/L3/HT/533/604 Pins/SL72Y

Motherboard:     ASUS PCH-DL (Intel Canterwood-ES E7210)

RAM*2:           1024 DDR-SDRAM PC2700 (Kingston K 51203EEBh)

SCSI Controller: Adaptec SCSI Card 39320-AR

SCSI HD:         Fujitsu MAS3737NP (15.000 RPM)

Graphic Card:    NVIDIA Geforce Ti 4800 SE (128 MB)

Monitor:         Dell 2005FPW

Sound Card:      Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum (with front panel)

DVD-R:           Plextor PX-116A2

DVD-RW:          Plextor PX-716A

Mouse:           Logitech MX Revolution (USB)

Keyboard:        Dell (USB)

NIC:             Intel PRO/1000 CT Network Connection

TV Card:         Technotrend Premium DVB-C 2300 Hybrid
```

I tried to use coldplug instead of udev but that was even worse ... 

-time boot with udev:      4:26

-time boot with coldplug: 5:23

I don't need to say that my PC boots in almost no time in Windows XP ... but how can it take so long ...

yeah it can be a wrong kernel setup, but when I boot with the minimal cd (genkernel) it takes even

longer  :Rolling Eyes: 

How do I get to the bottom of this problem, my brothers PC that is less powerfull than mine, and boots in

25 seconds starting kdm up   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

now112,

It sounds like your kernel is configured for hardware you don't have and the kernel is having to wait for timeouts to determine that the hardware its looking for is actually not fitted.

IDE disk drives and SATA disl controllers come to mind. DHCP also has a very long timeout if your client tries to use it but you don't have a DHCP server.

Please post your dmesg output. Preferrably with timestamps, that may mean a kernel rebuild but the timestamps will show whats happening when.

Oh.. there is a timeout issue in the 2.6.18 kernel for some users, which is fixed in 2.6.19

----------

## now112

Hi NeddySeagoon. 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> IDE disk drives and SATA disl controllers come to mind. DHCP also has a very long timeout if your client tries to use it but you don't have a DHCP server.

 

SATA Controller is disabled in bios cos I don't use it, I use SCSI for HD and IDE for DVD-R/DVD-RW

dmesg > info.txt

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@GentooMonster) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #2 SMP Mon Dec 25 15:00:06 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e560000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007e560000 - 000000007e563000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007e563000 - 000000007e570000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007e570000 - 000000007e580000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1125MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5940

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 517472) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   517472

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   517472

On node 0 totalpages: 517472

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2250 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 285846 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f7940

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563000

ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563040

ACPI: ASF! (v032 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567440

ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567380

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

Processor #6 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

Processor #7 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec10000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7e580000:80680000)

Detected 3207.492 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 513430

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fec10000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2045332k/2069888k available (3209k kernel code, 23372k reserved, 1458k data, 276k init, 1152384k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc060b000 - 0xc0650000   ( 276 kB)

      .data : 0xc0422508 - 0xc058ed8c   (1458 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0422508   (3209 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6419.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=12838727)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 578 Objects with 56 Devices 162 Methods 35 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c06b6cf0

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6414.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=12829988)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

Booting processor 2/6 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830122)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

CPU2: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

Booting processor 3/7 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.09 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830180)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

CPU3: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU3: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

Total of 4 processors activated (25664.50 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=627,14

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb840, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..............................................................................

Initialized 35/35 Regions 9/9 Fields 21/21 Buffers 13/13 Packages (587 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 63 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HRB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0a.2[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6025000-f60257ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6028000-f60287ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f0000000-f1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80100000-801fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: f6000000-f60fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:04:0b.0: HCRESET not completed yet!

pci 0000:04:0b.1: HCRESET not completed yet!

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0282 

nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog not found

nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog not found

nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1

nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

nvidiafb: Panel size is 1680 x 1050

nvidiafb: Panel is TMDS

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV28 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xE8000000)

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV28 Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ea60

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea96, set palette = c00ceb00

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xfd980000, using 10240k, total 131072k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2135310] 'on'

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (51 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0e:a6:cd:1f:11

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015107d528]

hda: PLEXTOR DVD-ROM PX-116A2 0100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00004c0107002fc0]

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(66)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2135310] 'on'

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

        <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

        aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

 target0:0:0: asynchronous

scsi0:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

 target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:0: wide asynchronous

 target0:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

 target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.1[B] -> GSI 25 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2135310] 'on'

scsi1 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

        <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

        aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel B, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

 target1:0:0: asynchronous

scsi1:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

 target1:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

 target1:0:0: wide asynchronous

 target1:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

 target1:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2135310] 'on'

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sata_promise 0000:04:04.0: version 1.04

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF9888200 ctl 0xF9888238 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF9888280 ctl 0xF98882B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : sata_promise

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xf6100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: irq 21, io mem 0xf6027000

ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000a400

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: irq 23, io base 0x0000a800

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2135310] 'on'

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

The only error I seem to find is this one:

```
acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

now112,

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF9888200 ctl 0xF9888238 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF9888280 ctl 0xF98882B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : sata_promise

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02 
```

shows that the sata_promise and Fusion MPT are both being loaded and probably looking for hardware you don't have.

Remove them from your kernel and turn on the 

```
  │ Symbol: PRINTK_TIME [=y]                                                                                         

  │ Prompt: Show timing information on printks                                                                       │  

  │   Defined at lib/Kconfig.debug:2                                                                                 │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                      │  

  │     -> Kernel hacking  
```

 option too, so your dmesg has timestamps

----------

## now112

hello again. I enabled the kernel hack

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> now112,
> 
> Remove them from your kernel and turn on the 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
[] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'
```

and I supouse we can agree that it's a problem with ACPI, but what cooling device is it ?

I don't have any special cooling device only the fans attached to the motherboard :S

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@GentooMonster) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #4 SMP Mon Jan 1 16:13:43 CET 2007

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e560000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e560000 - 000000007e563000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e563000 - 000000007e570000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e570000 - 000000007e580000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] 1125MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000f5940

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 517472) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   517472

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   517472

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 517472

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2250 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 285846 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f7940

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563000

[    0.000000] ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563040

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! (v032 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567440

[    0.000000] ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567380

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #6 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #7 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[24])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec10000, GSI 24-47

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7e580000:80680000)

[    0.000000] Detected 3207.376 MHz processor.

[   56.416122] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 513430

[   56.416125] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60

[   56.416327] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[   56.416330] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[   56.416332] mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fec10000)

[   56.416335] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[   56.416338] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[   56.416341] Initializing CPU#0

[   56.416413] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[   56.417921] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[   56.421960] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   56.422586] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[   56.500021] Memory: 2045576k/2069888k available (3141k kernel code, 23252k reserved, 1421k data, 272k init, 1152384k highmem)

[   56.500161] virtual kernel memory layout:

[   56.500162]     fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

[   56.500163]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[   56.500164]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[   56.500165]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[   56.500167]       .init : 0xc05ef000 - 0xc0633000   ( 272 kB)

[   56.500168]       .data : 0xc0411650 - 0xc0574d8c   (1421 kB)

[   56.500169]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0411650   (3141 kB)

[   56.500827] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[   56.580286] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6419.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=12838696)

[   56.580490] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[   56.580685] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.580697] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   56.580815] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   56.580893] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   56.580973] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   56.581053] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.581061] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   56.581145] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[   56.581227] CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   56.581311] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

[   56.581395] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

[   56.581486] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[   56.596667] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[   56.596749] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

[   56.604917]  tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[   56.610848] Parsing all Control Methods:

[   56.611030] Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 578 Objects with 56 Devices 162 Methods 35 Regions

[   56.611229] ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0699cf0

[   56.613151] evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

[   56.613381] CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   56.613556] Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

[   56.624101] Initializing CPU#1

[   56.704185] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6414.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=12829915)

[   56.704194] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.704204] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   56.704206] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   56.704208] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   56.704210] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   56.704212] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.704219] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   56.704224] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

[   56.704226] CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   56.704230] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

[   56.704518] CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   56.705537] Booting processor 2/6 eip 2000

[   61.683715] Not responding.

[   61.683818] Inquiring remote APIC #6...

[   61.683922] ... APIC #6 ID: failed

[   61.684171] ... APIC #6 VERSION: failed

[   61.684428] ... APIC #6 SPIV: failed

[   61.684678] CPU #6 not responding - cannot use it.

[   61.684790] Booting processor 2/7 eip 2000

[   61.695206] Initializing CPU#2

[   61.776114] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830487)

[   61.776122] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   61.776132] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   61.776135] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   61.776137] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   61.776139] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

[   61.776141] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   61.776147] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   61.776155] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

[   61.776157] CPU2: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   61.776161] CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled

[   61.776436] CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   61.777762] Total of 3 processors activated (19249.54 BogoMIPS).

[   61.778137] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[   61.778427] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[   61.924004] checking TSC synchronization across 3 CPUs: passed.

[    0.007940] Brought up 3 CPUs

[    1.703110] migration_cost=59,44

[    1.703875] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    1.704064] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    1.718903] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb840, last bus=4

[    1.719011] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[    1.719115] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    1.728581] evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

[    1.729551] evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

[    1.736891] Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..............................................................................

[    1.744062] Initialized 35/35 Regions 9/9 Fields 21/21 Buffers 13/13 Packages (587 nodes)

[    1.744321] Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

[    1.746813] Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 63 objects)

[    1.747123] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    1.747226] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.748175] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    1.748285] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    1.752733] PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    1.752842] PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    1.752998] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

[    1.753247] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

[    1.754245] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

[    1.754392] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    1.771593] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    1.772048] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HRB_._PRT]

[    1.779251] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.780366] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.781477] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.782597] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.783710] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.784821] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.785933] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.787056] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.788090] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    1.788205] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.796935] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    1.797229] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.797401] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.797540] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.797696] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.797841] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.797945] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[    1.856758] pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

[    1.856986] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0a.2[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.906994] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6025000-f60257ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    1.907225] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.959259] ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6028000-f60287ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    1.964475] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[    1.964580]   IO window: disabled.

[    1.964686]   MEM window: f0000000-f1ffffff

[    1.964793]   PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

[    1.964901] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

[    1.965006]   IO window: c000-cfff

[    1.965112]   MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

[    1.965219]   PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

[    1.965328] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

[    1.965432]   IO window: b000-bfff

[    1.965538]   MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

[    1.965645]   PREFETCH window: 80100000-801fffff

[    1.965754] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[    1.965860]   IO window: 9000-afff

[    1.967053]   MEM window: f6000000-f60fffff

[    1.967159]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    1.967290] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[    1.967333] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    2.014380] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    2.014695] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    2.015724] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    2.016382] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    2.016489] TCP reno registered

[    2.016907] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    2.017291] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

[    2.017826] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    2.017930] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    2.018309] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    2.018530] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    2.018704] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.018854] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[    2.019052] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.019214] io scheduler cfq registered

[    2.044271] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    2.044433] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[    2.044637] agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

[    2.053621] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[    2.053781] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    2.053940] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    2.054114] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.054357] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0282 

[    2.070284] nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog not found

[    2.086270] nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog not found

[    2.202631] nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1

[    2.219006] nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

[    2.219112] nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

[    2.219217] nvidiafb: Panel size is 1680 x 1050

[    2.219321] nvidiafb: Panel is TMDS

[    2.220135] nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

[    2.220523] nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV28 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xE8000000)

[    2.235603] vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV28 Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVIDIA)

[    2.235711] vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

[    2.271241] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ea60

[    2.271346] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea96, set palette = c00ceb00

[    2.271452] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    2.276069] vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

[    2.341636] vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

[    2.341753] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    2.341860] vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe8000000

[    2.342028] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xfd980000, using 10240k, total 131072k

[    2.342192] fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    2.342354] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    2.342473] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    2.342693] ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1

[    2.344418] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[    2.344529] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)

[    2.344641] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    2.344929] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    2.345286] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    2.345934] 00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    2.346263] 00:07: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    2.346672] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    2.349128] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.349235] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.349429] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.349600] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    2.365915] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[    2.367675] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

[    2.368148] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[    2.368252] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

[    2.368358] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.368527] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.368738] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

[    2.428980] e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0e:a6:cd:1f:11

[    2.595852] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    2.596064] netconsole: not configured, aborting

[    2.596170] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[    2.596279] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[    2.596474] ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

[    2.596581] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.596799] ICH5: chipset revision 2

[    2.596905] ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    2.597019]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

[    2.597280]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

[    2.597536] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    3.177628] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015107d528]

[    3.333487] hda: PLEXTOR DVD-ROM PX-116A2 0100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.449396] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00004c0107002fc0]

[    3.669195] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.669405] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    4.404629] hdc: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    4.740230] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    4.741353] hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[    4.741746] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.745165] hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[    4.746875] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    8.337817] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[    8.864831] scsi0 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[    8.864833]         <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[    8.864835]         aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

[    8.864836] 

[    8.866706] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[    8.866870]  target0:0:0: asynchronous

[    8.866974] scsi0:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[    8.867134]  target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[    8.870473]  target0:0:0: wide asynchronous

[    8.873103]  target0:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[    8.891552]  target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   12.490263] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.1[B] -> GSI 25 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   14.332955] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   16.610610] scsi1 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[   16.610612]         <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[   16.610613]         aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel B, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

[   16.610614] 

[   16.612473] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[   16.612636]  target1:0:0: asynchronous

[   16.612739] scsi1:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[   16.612898]  target1:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[   16.616228]  target1:0:0: wide asynchronous

[   16.618856]  target1:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[   16.637192]  target1:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   20.236256] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

[   20.238212] SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.249112] sda: Write Protect is off

[   20.249216] sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.250527] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[   20.251276] SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.262181] sda: Write Protect is off

[   20.262286] sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.263598] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[   20.263708]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[   20.270069] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[   20.272135] SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.283055] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   20.283159] sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.284457] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

[   20.285203] SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.296136] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   20.296241] sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.297556] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

[   20.297661]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[   20.303269] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

[   20.303447] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   20.303587] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   20.303701] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

[   20.303804] Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

[   20.303914] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

[   20.304089] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[   20.304223] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   20.304377] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   20.304593] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[   20.304597] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   20.304755] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   20.304950] PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[   20.304956] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xf6100000

[   20.308940] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   20.309213] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.309360] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.309470] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   20.328139] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   20.411656] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   20.411871] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   20.412012] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   20.412209] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: irq 21, io mem 0xf6027000

[   20.412320] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   20.412577] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.412717] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.412825] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   20.515550] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[   20.515586] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   20.515744] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   20.515956] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[   20.515959] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.516103] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   20.516286] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000d400

[   20.516508] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.516648] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.516760] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.619479] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   20.619691] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[   20.619694] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.619841] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   20.620023] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000d000

[   20.620242] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.620382] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.620492] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.723404] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   20.723616] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.723761] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   20.723943] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000a400

[   20.724162] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.724304] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.724414] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.827318] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   20.827529] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.827675] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[   20.827859] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: irq 23, io base 0x0000a800

[   20.828074] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.828215] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.828324] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   21.019067] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   21.196814] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   21.438725] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   21.625371] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   22.142171] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[   22.142278] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

[   22.142387] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   22.142542] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   22.142650] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   22.157906] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

[   22.158054] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   22.186777] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

[   22.186923] input: USB HID v1.10 Device [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   22.189802] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

[   22.189973] input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   22.198780] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

[   22.198928] input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   22.199196] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   22.199305] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   22.199474] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   22.199670] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

[   22.199967] ALSA device list:

[   22.200074]   No soundcards found.

[   22.200214] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

[   22.200363] TCP cubic registered

[   22.200477] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   22.200619] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   22.200874] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[   22.201050] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   22.201229] acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

[   22.201581] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[   22.202103] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

[   22.216799] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   22.216813] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   22.217051] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   22.217413] Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

[   26.323464] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   32.318748] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   38.313833] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   44.309004] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   50.304229] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   56.299547] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   62.294553] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   68.289925] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   74.284956] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   80.280172] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   86.275329] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   92.270501] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[   98.265689] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  104.260852] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  105.056578] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[  110.245396] Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

[  110.256042] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  116.251221] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  122.246417] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  128.241577] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  134.238864] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  140.231955] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  146.227138] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  152.222337] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  158.217522] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  164.216731] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  170.211896] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  176.207122] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  182.202249] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  188.197461] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  194.192654] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  200.187822] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  206.183002] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  212.178203] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  218.173376] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  224.168573] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  230.163755] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  236.158932] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  242.154120] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  248.149307] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  254.144483] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  260.139701] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  266.134871] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  268.215688] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  268.216976] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

[  268.217041] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  272.130058] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  278.125239] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  278.332456] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  284.120442] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  290.115603] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  296.110797] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  302.105984] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  308.101084] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  314.096272] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  320.091453] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  326.086637] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  332.081823] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  338.077019] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  344.072198] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  350.067377] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  356.062621] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  362.057796] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  368.052946] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  374.048131] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  380.043314] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  386.038498] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

[  392.033719] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [c2134310] 'on'

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

now112,

It looks like it takes 1 min to start the second and subsequent CPUs and as you say, ACPI isn't right.

In the kernel config, turn off all the ACPI options you either don't have or don't have use for.

----------

## now112

Hi again again NeddySeagoon

 *Quote:*   

> It looks like it takes 1 min to start the second and subsequent CPUs

 

My CPU configuration taken from here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

```
Xeon w/o EM64T (Intel) 

vendor_id  : GenuineIntel

cpu family  : 15

model  : 2

model name  : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU XXXXMHz 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

If you have hyperthreading turned on, then each processor counts as two logical CPUs, so if you have two hyperthreaded CPUs, then you should use MAKEOPTS="-j5" in your make.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI isn't right. In the kernel config, turn off all the ACPI options you either don't have or don't have use for.

 

This helped a little but it still take a life to boot (well it begin to slow down as son as it get into the yellow text part,

specifically when it comes to udev ... then it goes to sleep, and from that point the hole system is just as slow as it

can get. I think there is something really wrong here I really don't get it ... this hardware configuration kicks ass in

Windows invorement, it should really kick ass in linux  :Sad: 

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@GentooMonster) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #7 SMP Tue Jan 2 19:49:12 CET 2007

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e560000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e560000 - 000000007e563000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e563000 - 000000007e570000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e570000 - 000000007e580000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] 1125MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000f5940

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 517472) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   517472

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   517472

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 517472

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2250 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 285846 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f7940

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563000

[    0.000000] ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563040

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! (v032 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567440

[    0.000000] ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567380

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #6 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #7 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[24])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec10000, GSI 24-47

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7e580000:80680000)

[    0.000000] Detected 3207.434 MHz processor.

[   63.083079] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 513430

[   63.083081] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60

[   63.083281] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[   63.083283] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[   63.083286] mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fec10000)

[   63.083288] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[   63.083291] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[   63.083294] Initializing CPU#0

[   63.083369] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[   63.084894] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[   63.088925] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   63.089553] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[   63.168195] Memory: 2045676k/2069888k available (3093k kernel code, 23148k reserved, 1389k data, 264k init, 1152384k highmem)

[   63.168336] virtual kernel memory layout:

[   63.168337]     fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

[   63.168338]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[   63.168339]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[   63.168340]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[   63.168341]       .init : 0xc05d9000 - 0xc061b000   ( 264 kB)

[   63.168342]       .data : 0xc04057b0 - 0xc0560d6c   (1389 kB)

[   63.168343]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04057b0   (3093 kB)

[   63.168984] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[   63.247243] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6419.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=12838634)

[   63.247448] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[   63.247645] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.247656] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   63.247774] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   63.247853] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   63.247932] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   63.248012] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.248020] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   63.248103] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[   63.248186] CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   63.248274] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

[   63.248363] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[   63.263629] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[   63.263711] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

[   63.271867]  tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[   63.277434] Parsing all Control Methods:

[   63.277619] Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 578 Objects with 56 Devices 162 Methods 35 Regions

[   63.277817] ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0681a50

[   63.279728] evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

[   63.279955] CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   63.280129] Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

[   63.290667] Initializing CPU#1

[   63.371142] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6414.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=12829940)

[   63.371150] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.371160] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   63.371163] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   63.371164] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   63.371167] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   63.371169] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.371175] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   63.371180] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

[   63.371183] CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   63.371472] CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   63.372412] Booting processor 2/6 eip 2000

[   63.382802] Initializing CPU#2

[   63.463068] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830121)

[   63.463075] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.463084] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   63.463086] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   63.463087] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   63.463089] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

[   63.463091] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.463096] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   63.463101] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

[   63.463103] CPU2: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   63.463342] CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   63.464264] Booting processor 3/7 eip 2000

[   63.474654] Initializing CPU#3

[   63.554994] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830178)

[   63.555002] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.555012] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   63.555015] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   63.555016] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   63.555019] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

[   63.555021] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   63.555027] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   63.555033] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

[   63.555035] CPU3: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   63.555294] CPU3: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   63.556239] Total of 4 processors activated (25664.43 BogoMIPS).

[   63.556539] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[   63.556795] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[   63.702886] checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

[    0.011941] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    1.589948] migration_cost=572,532

[    1.590630] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    1.590810] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    1.603110] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb840, last bus=4

[    1.603193] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[    1.603273] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    1.612523] evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

[    1.613373] evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

[    1.619447] Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..............................................................................

[    1.625736] Initialized 35/35 Regions 9/9 Fields 21/21 Buffers 13/13 Packages (587 nodes)

[    1.625934] Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

[    1.628353] Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 63 objects)

[    1.628599] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    1.628679] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.629613] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    1.629699] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    1.634116] PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    1.634202] PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    1.634330] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

[    1.634538] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

[    1.635425] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

[    1.635546] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    1.652945] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    1.653404] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HRB_._PRT]

[    1.660605] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.661567] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.662527] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.663493] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.664451] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.665408] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.666365] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.667329] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.668398] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.668540] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.668657] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.668787] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.668911] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.668993] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[    1.715916] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0a.2[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.765866] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6025000-f60257ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    1.766056] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.818014] ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6028000-f60287ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    1.823192] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[    1.823272]   IO window: disabled.

[    1.823355]   MEM window: f0000000-f1ffffff

[    1.823438]   PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

[    1.823522] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

[    1.823602]   IO window: c000-cfff

[    1.823685]   MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

[    1.823767]   PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

[    1.823851] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

[    1.823932]   IO window: b000-bfff

[    1.824014]   MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

[    1.824097]   PREFETCH window: 80100000-801fffff

[    1.824181] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[    1.824262]   IO window: 9000-afff

[    1.824345]   MEM window: f6000000-f60fffff

[    1.824427]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    1.825298] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[    1.825337] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.878554] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.878843] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.879764] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    1.880353] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    1.880437] TCP reno registered

[    1.880793] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    1.881227] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

[    1.881684] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    1.881766] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    1.882120] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    1.882290] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    1.882439] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.882561] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[    1.882715] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.882843] io scheduler cfq registered

[    1.905026] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    1.905111] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[    1.905277] agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

[    1.913322] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[    1.913435] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    1.913558] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    1.913700] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.913888] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0282 

[    1.926460] nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog not found

[    1.942447] nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog not found

[    2.057457] nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1

[    2.073694] nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

[    2.073777] nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

[    2.073859] nvidiafb: Panel size is 1680 x 1050

[    2.073940] nvidiafb: Panel is TMDS

[    2.074907] nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

[    2.075206] nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV28 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xE8000000)

[    2.087002] vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV28 Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVIDIA)

[    2.087088] vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

[    2.114075] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ea60

[    2.114158] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea96, set palette = c00ceb00

[    2.114243] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    2.118058] vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

[    2.175403] vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

[    2.175495] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    2.175578] vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe8000000

[    2.175715] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xfd980000, using 10240k, total 131072k

[    2.175839] fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    2.175958] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    2.176185] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    2.176471] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    2.179125] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.179210] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.179370] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.179509] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    2.198002] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[    2.199625] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

[    2.200031] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[    2.200111] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

[    2.200193] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.200333] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.200499] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

[    2.257617] e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0e:a6:cd:1f:11

[    2.424028] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    2.424206] netconsole: not configured, aborting

[    2.424290] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[    2.424374] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[    2.424523] ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

[    2.424608] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.424771] ICH5: chipset revision 2

[    2.424850] ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    2.424940]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

[    2.425144]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

[    2.425346] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    3.033823] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015107d528]

[    3.161661] hda: PLEXTOR DVD-ROM PX-116A2 0100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    3.305598] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00004c0107002fc0]

[    3.497432] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.497597] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    4.232833] hdc: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    4.568509] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    4.569566] hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[    4.569867] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.573238] hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[    4.574725] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    8.693239] scsi0 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[    8.693241]         <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[    8.693242]         aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

[    8.693244] 

[    8.695056] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[    8.695184]  target0:0:0: asynchronous

[    8.695264] scsi0:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[    8.695387]  target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[    8.698596]  target0:0:0: wide asynchronous

[    8.701110]  target0:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[    8.715921]  target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   12.315388] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.1[B] -> GSI 25 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   16.435252] scsi1 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[   16.435254]         <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[   16.435255]         aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel B, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

[   16.435257] 

[   16.437062] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[   16.437188]  target1:0:0: asynchronous

[   16.437268] scsi1:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[   16.437391]  target1:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[   16.440613]  target1:0:0: wide asynchronous

[   16.443124]  target1:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[   16.462001]  target1:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   20.061425] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

[   20.063346] SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.074233] sda: Write Protect is off

[   20.074314] sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.075617] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[   20.076341] SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.087216] sda: Write Protect is off

[   20.087297] sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.088603] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[   20.088685]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[   20.094310] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[   20.096316] SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.107231] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   20.107311] sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.108623] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

[   20.109337] SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   20.120247] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   20.120327] sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   20.121636] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

[   20.121718]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[   20.129769] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

[   20.129919] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   20.130035] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   20.130117] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

[   20.130197] Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

[   20.130283] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

[   20.130430] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[   20.130544] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   20.130671] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   20.130839] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[   20.130843] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   20.130974] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   20.131132] PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[   20.131138] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xf6100000

[   20.135102] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   20.135332] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.135457] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.135542] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   20.236415] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   20.236581] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   20.236702] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   20.236859] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: irq 21, io mem 0xf6027000

[   20.236945] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   20.237158] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.237279] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.237363] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   20.340311] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[   20.340348] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   20.340476] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   20.340640] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[   20.340644] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.340760] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   20.340902] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000d400

[   20.341102] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.341220] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.341306] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.444240] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   20.444404] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[   20.444407] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.445290] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   20.445432] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000d000

[   20.445628] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.445746] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.445832] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.548171] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   20.548334] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.548452] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   20.548591] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000a400

[   20.548789] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.548906] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.548991] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.652085] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   20.652249] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.652366] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[   20.652509] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: irq 23, io base 0x0000a800

[   20.652708] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.652828] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.652912] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.843842] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   21.021403] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   21.263515] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   21.449954] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   21.966983] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[   21.967066] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

[   21.967150] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   21.967275] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   21.967358] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   21.982500] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

[   21.982630] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   22.011365] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

[   22.011484] input: USB HID v1.10 Device [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   22.014387] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

[   22.014535] input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   22.023374] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

[   22.023498] input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   22.023706] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   22.023792] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   22.023935] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   22.024091] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

[   22.024341] ALSA device list:

[   22.024424]   No soundcards found.

[   22.024538] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

[   22.024663] TCP cubic registered

[   22.024755] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   22.024875] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   22.025107] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[   22.025261] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   22.025494] p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

[   22.025642] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[   22.026254] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

[   22.037952] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

[   22.038035] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

[   22.237261] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   22.237279] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

[   22.237839] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   22.237986] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   22.238265] Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

[   74.550655] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   79.307436] Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

[  232.213089] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  232.216850] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

[  232.216910] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  243.175981] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

now112,

```
[  232.213089] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  232.216850] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex 
```

Hmm - can you take net.eth0 out of rc-update, just for testing.

The network should be up a long time before you get there.

If e1000 is a module, move it out of /lib/modules/`uname -r`/... so its not loaded too

----------

## now112

Hi NeddySeagoon ... you managed to cut down another 20 seconds  :Very Happy: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> now112,
> 
> ```
> [  232.213089] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
> 
> ...

 

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@GentooMonster) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #7 SMP Tue Jan 2 19:49:12 CET 2007

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e560000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e560000 - 000000007e563000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e563000 - 000000007e570000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007e570000 - 000000007e580000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] 1125MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000f5940

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 517472) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   517472

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   517472

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 517472

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2250 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 285846 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f7940

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563000

[    0.000000] ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e563040

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! (v032 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567440

[    0.000000] ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7e567380

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #6 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #7 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[24])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec10000, GSI 24-47

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7e580000:80680000)

[    0.000000] Detected 3207.449 MHz processor.

[   55.953582] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 513430

[   55.953584] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60

[   55.953783] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[   55.953785] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[   55.953788] mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fec10000)

[   55.953790] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[   55.953793] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[   55.953796] Initializing CPU#0

[   55.953871] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[   55.955396] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[   55.959425] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   55.960051] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[   56.038821] Memory: 2045676k/2069888k available (3093k kernel code, 23148k reserved, 1389k data, 264k init, 1152384k highmem)

[   56.038961] virtual kernel memory layout:

[   56.038962]     fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

[   56.038963]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[   56.038964]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[   56.038965]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[   56.038966]       .init : 0xc05d9000 - 0xc061b000   ( 264 kB)

[   56.038967]       .data : 0xc04057b0 - 0xc0560d6c   (1389 kB)

[   56.038968]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04057b0   (3093 kB)

[   56.039609] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[   56.117744] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6419.35 BogoMIPS (lpj=12838702)

[   56.117949] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[   56.118147] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.118158] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   56.118275] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   56.118355] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   56.118434] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   56.118514] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.118522] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   56.118606] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[   56.118688] CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   56.118776] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

[   56.118866] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[   56.134130] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[   56.134212] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

[   56.142369]  tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[   56.147906] Parsing all Control Methods:

[   56.148092] Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 578 Objects with 56 Devices 162 Methods 35 Regions

[   56.148290] ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0681a50

[   56.150169] evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

[   56.150398] CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   56.150572] Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

[   56.161110] Initializing CPU#1

[   56.241643] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6414.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=12829935)

[   56.241651] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.241661] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   56.241664] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   56.241665] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   56.241668] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   56.241670] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.241676] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   56.241681] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

[   56.241684] CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   56.241973] CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   56.242913] Booting processor 2/6 eip 2000

[   56.253302] Initializing CPU#2

[   56.333569] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830158)

[   56.333577] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.333585] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   56.333587] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   56.333589] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   56.333591] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

[   56.333592] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.333598] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   56.333602] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

[   56.333604] CPU2: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   56.333843] CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   56.334765] Booting processor 3/7 eip 2000

[   56.345155] Initializing CPU#3

[   56.425495] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6415.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=12830212)

[   56.425504] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.425514] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[   56.425516] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[   56.425518] CPU: L3 cache: 1024K

[   56.425520] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

[   56.425522] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

[   56.425529] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[   56.425534] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

[   56.425536] CPU3: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[   56.425795] CPU3: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz stepping 05

[   56.426739] Total of 4 processors activated (25664.50 BogoMIPS).

[   56.427038] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[   56.427295] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[   56.573385] checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

[    0.011943] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    1.139002] migration_cost=358,9

[    1.139692] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    1.139861] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    1.152166] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb840, last bus=4

[    1.152249] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[    1.152329] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    1.162239] evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

[    1.163639] evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

[    1.169705] Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..............................................................................

[    1.176069] Initialized 35/35 Regions 9/9 Fields 21/21 Buffers 13/13 Packages (587 nodes)

[    1.176267] Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

[    1.178726] Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 63 objects)

[    1.178969] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    1.179052] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.179987] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    1.180073] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    1.184535] PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    1.184621] PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    1.184749] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

[    1.184957] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

[    1.185838] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

[    1.185959] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    1.203540] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    1.204003] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HRB_._PRT]

[    1.211274] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.212239] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.213200] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.214164] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.215133] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.216094] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.217059] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.218021] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.219098] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.219240] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.219358] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.219486] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.219609] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.219690] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[    1.266631] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0a.2[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.316576] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6025000-f60257ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    1.316764] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.368722] ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[f6028000-f60287ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    1.373895] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[    1.373976]   IO window: disabled.

[    1.374058]   MEM window: f0000000-f1ffffff

[    1.374141]   PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

[    1.374225] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

[    1.374306]   IO window: c000-cfff

[    1.374388]   MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

[    1.374471]   PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

[    1.374555] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

[    1.374635]   IO window: b000-bfff

[    1.374718]   MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

[    1.374800]   PREFETCH window: 80100000-801fffff

[    1.374889] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[    1.374970]   IO window: 9000-afff

[    1.375053]   MEM window: f6000000-f60fffff

[    1.375135]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    1.376006] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[    1.376049] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.426905] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.427196] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.428118] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    1.428709] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    1.428796] TCP reno registered

[    1.429151] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    1.429586] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

[    1.430047] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    1.430128] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    1.430483] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    1.430654] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    1.430805] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.430927] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[    1.431081] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.431208] io scheduler cfq registered

[    1.453613] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    1.453697] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[    1.453864] agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

[    1.461931] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[    1.462045] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    1.462168] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    1.462309] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.462494] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0282 

[    1.478810] nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog not found

[    1.494796] nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog not found

[    1.609806] nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1

[    1.626045] nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

[    1.626128] nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

[    1.626209] nvidiafb: Panel size is 1680 x 1050

[    1.626290] nvidiafb: Panel is TMDS

[    1.627259] nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

[    1.627566] nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV28 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xE8000000)

[    1.639351] vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV28 Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVIDIA)

[    1.639436] vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

[    1.666427] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ea60

[    1.666510] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea96, set palette = c00ceb00

[    1.666593] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    1.670417] vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

[    1.727929] vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

[    1.728021] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.728103] vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe8000000

[    1.728239] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xfd980000, using 10240k, total 131072k

[    1.728363] fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.728481] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    1.728708] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    1.728996] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    1.731662] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.731752] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.731967] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.732102] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    1.750336] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[    1.751931] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

[    1.752323] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[    1.752404] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

[    1.752487] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.752629] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.752798] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

[    1.809963] e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0e:a6:cd:1f:11

[    1.976378] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.976557] netconsole: not configured, aborting

[    1.976640] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[    1.976724] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[    1.976878] ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

[    1.976963] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.977127] ICH5: chipset revision 2

[    1.977206] ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    1.977296]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

[    1.977499]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

[    1.977700] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    2.586178] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c015107d528]

[    2.714010] hda: PLEXTOR DVD-ROM PX-116A2 0100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.857950] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00004c0107002fc0]

[    3.049781] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    3.049942] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    3.785181] hdc: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-716A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    4.120850] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    4.121899] hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[    4.122200] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.125528] hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[    4.127032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    8.245587] scsi0 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[    8.245588]         <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[    8.245589]         aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

[    8.245591] 

[    8.247260] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[    8.247388]  target0:0:0: asynchronous

[    8.247468] scsi0:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[    8.247593]  target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[    8.250800]  target0:0:0: wide asynchronous

[    8.253315]  target0:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[    8.268127]  target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   11.867574] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.1[B] -> GSI 25 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   15.987600] scsi1 : Adaptec AIC79XX PCI-X SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 3.0

[   15.987601]         <Adaptec 39320A Ultra320 SCSI adapter>

[   15.987603]         aic7902: Ultra320 Wide Channel B, SCSI Id=7, PCI-X 50-66Mhz, 512 SCBs

[   15.987604] 

[   15.989252] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAS3735NP        5B08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 3

[   15.989378]  target1:0:0: asynchronous

[   15.989458] scsi1:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

[   15.989583]  target1:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[   15.992795]  target1:0:0: wide asynchronous

[   15.995317]  target1:0:0: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS RTI PCOMP (6.25 ns, offset 127)

[   16.014177]  target1:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   19.613605] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

[   19.615560] SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   19.626440] sda: Write Protect is off

[   19.626520] sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   19.627827] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[   19.628545] SCSI device sda: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   19.639424] sda: Write Protect is off

[   19.639505] sda: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   19.640813] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[   19.640895]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[   19.645627] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[   19.647601] SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   19.658520] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   19.658601] sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   19.659912] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

[   19.660628] SCSI device sdb: 143374650 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

[   19.671533] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   19.671614] sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 00 08

[   19.672924] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

[   19.673005]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[   19.677806] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

[   19.677956] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   19.678071] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   19.678153] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

[   19.678233] Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

[   19.678318] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

[   19.678466] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[   19.678577] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   19.678704] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   19.678874] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[   19.678879] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   19.679012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   19.679168] PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[   19.679173] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xf6100000

[   19.683143] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   19.683376] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   19.683498] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   19.683585] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   19.784764] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   19.784930] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   19.785049] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   19.785205] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: irq 21, io mem 0xf6027000

[   19.785291] ehci_hcd 0000:04:0b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   19.785502] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   19.785619] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   19.785705] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   19.888662] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[   19.888698] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   19.888828] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   19.888992] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[   19.888996] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   19.889114] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   19.889256] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000d400

[   19.889449] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   19.889566] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   19.889651] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   19.992593] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   19.992756] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[   19.992759] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   19.993642] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   19.993784] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000d000

[   19.993980] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   19.994097] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   19.994182] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.096524] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   20.096687] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.096804] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   20.096944] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000a400

[   20.097138] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.097255] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.097340] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.200438] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   20.200601] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   20.200718] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[   20.200860] uhci_hcd 0000:04:0b.1: irq 23, io base 0x0000a800

[   20.201057] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.201174] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.201258] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.392192] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   20.569754] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   20.811863] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   20.998305] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   21.515328] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[   21.515411] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

[   21.515495] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   21.515626] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   21.515708] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   21.530848] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

[   21.530977] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   21.559720] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

[   21.559838] input: USB HID v1.10 Device [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   21.562735] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

[   21.562882] input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   21.571724] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

[   21.571851] input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   21.572058] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   21.572144] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   21.572288] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   21.572448] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

[   21.572696] ALSA device list:

[   21.572778]   No soundcards found.

[   21.572892] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

[   21.573016] TCP cubic registered

[   21.573107] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   21.573228] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   21.573458] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[   21.573611] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   21.573839] p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

[   21.573984] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[   21.574618] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

[   21.588415] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   21.588429] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   21.588612] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   21.588932] Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

[   75.549261] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[  116.947816] Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

[  207.754852] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  207.759752] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

[  207.759810] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  218.247249] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## now112

```
[   21.588932] Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed 

[   75.549261] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal 

[  116.947816] Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k 

[  207.754852] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
```

Here are some kind of big gaps between them ... is this normal (I don't think so)

My laptop:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@GentooX41) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #6 SMP Tue Jan 2 18:49:04 CET 2007

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f6e0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6e0000 - 000000003f6f5000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6f5000 - 000000003f700000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f700000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] 118MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 259808) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   259808

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   259808

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 259808

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 237 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 30195 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP (v002 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000f6c10

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3f6e4780

[    0.000000] ACPI: FADT (v003 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x3f6e4800

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3f6e49b4

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x3f6f4d61

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x3f6f4db3

[    0.000000] ACPI: MADT (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x3f6f4de5

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x3f6f4e3f

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3f6f4fd8

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP-74    0x00002010 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

[    0.000000] Detected 1496.325 MHz processor.

[    2.895639] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257779

[    2.895642] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60

[    2.895860] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[    2.895863] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[    2.895866] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    2.895869] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    2.895872] Initializing CPU#0

[    2.895943] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    2.898236] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    2.902564] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    2.903126] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    2.935466] Memory: 1023448k/1039232k available (3140k kernel code, 15128k reserved, 1451k data, 288k init, 121728k highmem)

[    2.935653] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    2.935654]     fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

[    2.935656]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    2.935657]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[    2.935659]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[    2.935660]       .init : 0xc05f7000 - 0xc063f000   ( 288 kB)

[    2.935662]       .data : 0xc0411037 - 0xc057bdac   (1451 kB)

[    2.935663]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0411037   (3140 kB)

[    2.936505] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[    3.015891] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2999.21 BogoMIPS (lpj=5998421)

[    3.016148] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    3.016366] CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

[    3.016378] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    3.016516] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    3.016615] CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

[    3.016622] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    3.016730] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    3.016839] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

[    3.016951] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    3.032208] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    3.032587] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[    3.032691] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

[    3.033219]  tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    3.046903] Parsing all Control Methods:

[    3.047320] Table [DSDT](id 0006) - 1708 Objects with 79 Devices 498 Methods 26 Regions

[    3.047599] Parsing all Control Methods:

[    3.047925] Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

[    3.048183] ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c06a78f0

[    3.169628] evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

[    3.169889] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 08

[    3.170090] Total of 1 processors activated (2999.21 BogoMIPS).

[    3.170386] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[    3.170681] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    3.315780] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    3.316252] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    3.316437] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    3.316546] PCI: Using MMCONFIG

[    3.317380] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    3.321507] evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

[    3.322626] evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

[    3.325356] Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

[    3.345817] Initialized 25/26 Regions 158/158 Fields 71/71 Buffers 53/66 Packages (1718 nodes)

[    3.346071] Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:........

[    3.478966] Executed 8 _INI methods requiring 3 _STA executions (examined 83 objects)

[    3.479239] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    3.479338] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    3.480933] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.482613] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.484299] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.485976] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.487659] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.489337] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.491024] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.492710] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    3.493830] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    3.493938] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    3.504055] Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

[    3.504505] PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    3.504613] PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    3.504762] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

[    3.505321] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

[    3.505509] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    3.514480] ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

[    3.516792] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

[    3.517326] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

[    3.523228] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    3.523353] libata version 2.00 loaded.

[    3.523406] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.523539] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.523693] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.523831] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    3.523933] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[    3.525691] PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

[    3.525803] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

[    3.525903]   IO window: disabled.

[    3.526005]   MEM window: a0100000-a01fffff

[    3.526106]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    3.526211] PCI: Bus 5, cardbus bridge: 0000:04:00.0

[    3.526312]   IO window: 00003000-000030ff

[    3.526415]   IO window: 00003400-000034ff

[    3.526517]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-d1ffffff

[    3.526621]   MEM window: a2000000-a3ffffff

[    3.526724] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[    3.526824]   IO window: 3000-6fff

[    3.526925]   MEM window: a0200000-afffffff

[    3.527028]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

[    3.527153] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.527353] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[    3.527365] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[    3.527381] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    3.527604] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    3.567658] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    3.567909] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    3.569199] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    3.569986] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    3.570097] TCP reno registered

[    3.570398] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    3.570541] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    3.570780] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

[    3.570900] IBM machine detected. Enabling interrupts during APM calls.

[    3.571007] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

[    3.571114] apm: overridden by ACPI.

[    3.571485] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    3.571588] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    3.571881] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    3.572116] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    3.572277] io scheduler noop registered

[    3.572413] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[    3.572587] io scheduler deadline registered

[    3.572733] io scheduler cfq registered

[    3.597635] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[    3.597794] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[    3.597938] agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

[    3.599583] agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

[    3.620197] agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    3.620328] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    3.620495] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    3.620786] vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

[    3.621028] vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

[    3.636128] vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

[    3.636244] vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

[    3.636352] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    3.796640] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    3.834057] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 6144k, total 7872k

[    3.834712] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    3.835347] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    3.844684] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    3.845107] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    3.845433] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    3.845705] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    3.846511] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    3.847148] Using specific hotkey driver

[    3.852903] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    3.853393] ACPI: Processor [CPU] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    3.855567] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (56 C)

[    3.855985] ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.12a

[    3.856375] ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    0.740000] ibm_acpi: bay device not present

[    0.740000] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

[    0.740000] intelfb: Version 0.9.4

[    0.744000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.748000] intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

[    0.752000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.756000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.768000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.772000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.776000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.784000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[    1.180000] IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    1.204000] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input1

[    3.796000] floppy0: no floppy controllers found

[    3.800000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

[    3.808000] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[    3.812000] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

[    3.816000] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    3.820000] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

[    3.828000] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    3.836000] netconsole: not configured, aborting

[    3.840000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[    3.844000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[    3.848000] ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

[    3.852000] ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

[    3.856000] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    4.428000] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

[    4.432000] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

[    4.432000] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    4.592000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

[    4.592000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1810 irq 14

[    4.596000] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1818 irq 15

[    4.600000] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    4.764000] ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA 

[    4.768000] ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

[    4.772000] ata1.00: applying bridge limits

[    4.776000] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.780000] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    4.940000] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HTC426060G9AT00  00P3 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.944000] SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

[    4.948000] sda: Write Protect is off

[    4.952000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.952000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[    4.960000] SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

[    4.964000] sda: Write Protect is off

[    4.968000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.968000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

[    4.972000]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    5.144000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[    5.148000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    5.152000] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

[    5.156000] Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

[    5.160000] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

[    5.164000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    5.172000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[    5.172000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.176000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.180000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    5.184000] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[    5.184000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xa0040000

[    5.192000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    5.196000] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.200000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.204000] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    5.312000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    5.316000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    5.320000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[    5.320000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.324000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.328000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 17, io base 0x00001820

[    5.332000] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.336000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.340000] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.448000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    5.452000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[    5.452000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.460000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.464000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001840

[    5.468000] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.472000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.476000] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.584000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.588000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

[    5.588000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.592000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    5.596000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00001860

[    5.600000] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.604000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.608000] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.716000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    5.720000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

[    5.720000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.724000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.728000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00001880

[    5.732000] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.736000] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.740000] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.848000] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    5.964000] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    6.144000] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.148000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.152000] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    6.156000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.160000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    6.164000] hdaps: IBM ThinkPad X41 detected.

[    6.168000] hdaps: initial latch check good (0x01).

[    6.372000] hdaps: device successfully initialized.

[    6.376000] input: hdaps as /class/input/input2

[    6.380000] hdaps: driver successfully loaded.

[    6.384000] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    6.388000] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

[    6.392000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    6.396000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

[    7.324000] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 56003 usecs

[    7.328000] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[    7.332000] ALSA device list:

[    7.336000]   #0: Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at 0xa0040800, irq 22

[    7.340000] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

[    7.344000] TCP cubic registered

[    7.348000] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    7.352000] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    7.356000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    7.360000] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    7.364000] acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

[    7.368000] acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

[    7.372000] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    7.380000] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

[    7.388000] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

[    7.512000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.516000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    7.520000] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[    7.524000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

[   13.272000] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[   13.972000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   13.976000] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

[   13.976000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   14.068000] NTFS volume version 3.1.

[   14.676000] fuse init (API version 7.8)

[   14.676000] fuse distribution version: 2.6.1

[   14.864000] Adding 529164k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:529164k
```

----------

## now112

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

```
Laptop:

-------

GentooX41 mon # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1444 MB in  2.00 seconds = 722.08 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   66 MB in  3.06 seconds =  21.54 MB/sec

GentooX41 mon # genlop -t dhcpcd

 * net-misc/dhcpcd

     Sun Dec 31 17:32:38 2006 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.8-r1

       merge time: 11 seconds.

PC:

---

GentooMonster ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1776 MB in  2.00 seconds = 886.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   226 MB in  3.01 seconds =  74.97 MB/sec

GentooMonster ~ # genlop -t dhcpcd

 * net-misc/dhcpcd

     Tue Jan 2 21:38:25 2007 >>> net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.8-r1

       merge time: 2 minutes and 21 seconds.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

now112,

Nope, the gaps are not normal

----------

